# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  كتاب "الإنسان ذلك المجهول"

## الغزال

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أين أجد كتاب "الإنسان ذلك المجهول" للطبيب الأمريكي ألكسيس كاريل؟
هل من نسخة الكترونية؟
جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## العطري

أنا بصدد إعداد رسالة ماجستير عن كتاب " الإنسان ذلك المجهول " 
ويمكن أن نتواصل حول هذا الموضوع بعد اتمامها في القريب العاجل
وشكرا                     العطري ، أستاذ العلوم الإسلامية

----------


## الغزال

أسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد 
وأكون لك جدّ شاكر ، فأنا مهتم بالموضوع
وجزيت خيراً

----------


## صالح نصار

> أنا بصدد إعداد رسالة ماجستير عن كتاب " الإنسان ذلك المجهول " 
> ويمكن أن نتواصل حول هذا الموضوع بعد اتمامها في القريب العاجل
> وشكرا                     العطري ، أستاذ العلوم الإسلامية


السلام عليكم :
كيف يمكننى الحصول على نسخة إلكترونية من كتاب ( الإنسان ذلك المجهول ) 
وجزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم فى رسالة الماجستير 
أخوك صالح

----------


## مهندالنعيم

الكتاب موجود لدي وليس للبيع ولكن أي مساعدة أو إذا حبيت شي من الكتاب أنا جاهز حتى لو بتصوره ومجانا ... لأني أريد ذلك لوجه الله تعالى
مهند النعيم
السعودية الرياض
0502022205

----------


## الغزال

جزاك الله خيراً أخي المهند، ولو تيسر لك تصويره ورفعه هنا لكان حسن

----------


## أبو الفداء أحمد بن طراد

هذا الكتاب رائع ومفيد نتمنى أن نراه

----------


## عبدالرحمن الحجري

> هذا الكتاب رائع ومفيد نتمنى أن نراه


بل هو كتاب خطير يدعو صاحبه فيه إلى دين ( الإنسانية ) , انظر كلام وحيد الدين خان في كتابه الدين في مواجهة العلم ( 81- 110).

----------


## أبو عوف

بالله عليكم من يستطيع رفع الكتاب مصورا فلا يبخل علينا
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## صفيية

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
هل بامكانك أخي اعلامي بعناوين الكتب التي احتوت الحديث عن هذا كتاب "الانسان ذلك المجهول"... و هذا في اطار بحث علمي....
و لك مني الف شكر

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله.

----------


## أبو عوف

السلام علبكم
للمرة الثانية أرجو من عنده الكتاب رفعه 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أيمن إبراهيم

الأخ الذي يملك نسخة من الكتاب
لو أمكنك تصويرة بصيغة كتاب الكتروني
pdf
ورفعة لنا هنا 
وجزاك الله الف خير

بارك الله فيكم أخواني الكرام ووفقكم لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## تميم جابر

هذا رابط الكتاب وبالله التوفيق
http://www.4shared.com/file/Y80WoJuW/___online.htm

----------


## الجوجري

السلام عليكم 
هذا رابط يعمل
http://www.4shared.com/office/pxJDJUSi/___-__.html

----------


## محمد المبارك

تفضل اخي الكريم 
http://www.ibtesama.com/vb/showthread-t_353284.html

----------

